# Char Broil American Gourmet Smoker



## stringcheese paul (Aug 28, 2007)

I saw this at Wal mart and wondered if it would be worth buying.  It will be my first offset smoker.
Are there any mods that would go good with it?
http://www.walmart.com/catalog/produ...uct_id=1972388


----------



## deejaydebi (Aug 28, 2007)

How many people are you feeding? They are kind of small. You can find generic mods for offsets in the smoker section.


----------



## stringcheese paul (Aug 28, 2007)

Enough for poker night, so about 5-6 people, its normally a couple racks of ribs and some brats.  I would like to smoke the turkeys I get from hunting this season.  Would this be able to fit one?


----------



## gypsyseagod (Aug 28, 2007)

i've seen them & it'll do for that but (just my opinion & experience) after a couple cooks on it you'll want to go bigger.


----------



## big_pete_of_wv (Aug 28, 2007)

I have that exact smoker,it has room to do 2 racks of BB's.It is a nice smoker for the money,but you gotta watch out for the hotspot by the fire box.....A simple mod will take care of the hotspot though..Good luck

P.S. I've turned some awsome steaks/chicken/shrimp on that bad boy too!!!


----------



## dogred (Aug 29, 2007)

I have that smoker also and it works good. THe price thay had for is alittle below what I paid for mine. Definately needs a baffle for the fire box to get rid of the hot spot next to the firebox. I have used it with the fire in the main chamber (since I am only cooking for myself), and it works awsome with indirect cooking. I don't see a problem with a small turkey, unless you want to use some kind of stand, than you might have problems. Maybe you will have to take out the cooking grates and find something to plug the holes they leave open.


----------



## adb551 (Aug 31, 2007)

have a similar smoker, and it works fine.

My only problem, and the reason I am moving up to a bigger model soon, is that I have room only for the smallest chickens if I want to stand them up.

Would be almost impossible to stand up a decent sized turkey.

I also like to keep my ribs laying flat, and can only get two slabs in. If I want to get more than that I have to use a rib rack.


----------



## deejaydebi (Aug 31, 2007)

You can make great Q in anything - I'm always worried someone will get one of the smaller smokers and be upset they didn't go bigger. BTDT!


----------



## beerivore (Aug 31, 2007)

Spend alittle more to get alot more grilling space.  I bought one of these for about $145:
http://www.chargriller.com/shop/grills/smokin-pro.html

I fit 9 slabs of bb ribs for a friend's daughters b-day party.  You never know when you will be smoking for alot more people than you originally thought, especially when word gets out on how good the grub is.


----------



## chris_harper (Sep 2, 2007)

if you have a lowes nearby, they have that new double-door charbroil for $117. my oldest brother bought one yesterday.


----------



## johnd49455 (Sep 2, 2007)

I can fit a lot on my CG that beerivore has & saw the one you are looking at at the local Ace hardware. It looks very cheap compared to the CG. It is also very small & I even want to go bigger having my CG just ain't enough anymore & that would happen much sooner with that small of a unit.


----------



## pacman (Sep 2, 2007)

I'm very familiar with the smoker you saw.  Charbroil used to make a really good one (the one I have) with heavy gauge steel that would take 2-3 people to lift.  I'm really disappointed with how Charbroil cut back on the quality of their off-set firebox smoker.  It's a little unstable and rickety and the steel is not really a very heavy gauge to keep your heat.  However, there is hope.  Investing a little more money, you can get a very nice grill/smoker (look at gypsyseagod's).   In fact, I know that Barbecues Galore  has  a nice smoker like mine but higher quality.  I almost wish I didn't have this one so I could buy that one.  Click this link:
http://www.bbqgalore.com/smokers/misc/173543

Of course there are other companies that manufacture similar smokers but I really liked the quality of this one.  Keep shopping, don't settle for the Walmart product just because it's cheap. Good Luck.


----------



## stringcheese paul (Sep 3, 2007)

Im intrigued, you have any idea what the model is?


----------



## chris_harper (Sep 3, 2007)

i don't the model, and it isn't on lowes website. here is the charbroil website. it says available at lowes. it would be worth going to lowes to look at. i have seen it at my local lowes, but didn't really _look_ at it.


----------

